# الاخوة الكرام كيفية فصل الفضة من القصدير



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 مايو 2013)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته برجاء الافادة بكيفية فصل الفضة عن القصدير اذا كان الاثنان معا فى صورة بودر وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 مايو 2013)

الرجاء الافادة من الاخوة المختصين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alshangiti (30 مايو 2013)

إليك موقع باللغة الانجليزية لفصل الفضه عن القصدير. 

Gold Refining Forum.com • View topic - How to separate silver and tin


----------



## alshangiti (30 مايو 2013)

Extracting Silver. | WebElements Chemistry Forum


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (31 مايو 2013)

استاذنا الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك وبارك الله لنا فيك


----------



## kacimo.samy (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا ​


----------

